# Ausgänge Schalten trotz Zeitschaltuhr



## AVR-Neuling (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze eine Moeller Easy DC 621.
Zur Zeit wird diese nur als Schaltzeituhr benutzt, was auch gut funktioniert.

Jetzt möchte ich gern, einen Taster/Schalter an einen der Eingänge anbringen, womit ich die gleichen Ausgänge benutzte, die auch durch die Zeitschaltuhr benutzt werden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Easy so zu programmieren, dass ich unabhängig vom Schaltzustand (durch die Zeitprogrammierung ausgelöst) den Taster/Schalter betätigen kann?

Also ich meine:
Zeitschaltuhr hat den Ausgang eingeschaltet, ich möchte durch einen manuellen Taster/Schalter diesen Zustand aber ändern.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
 
Björn


----------



## c.wehn (22 Oktober 2012)

Gib doch über die Zeitschaltuhr ein Impuls raus und bau dir eine ELTAKO Schaltung in der Easy


----------



## AVR-Neuling (22 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Stromstoßschalter klingt ja schon mal ganz gut, auch wenn ich nicht (noch nicht) weiß, wie ich sowas eingeben/programmieren kann.

An den Ausgängen der Easy (24v) hängen Relais, die durch die Easy angesteuert werden. 
Die Easy sollte also auf jeden Fall weiterhin ständig Spannung auf die Ausgänge legen. Ist dies mit einer Stromstoßschaltung möglich?


----------



## hucki (23 Oktober 2012)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Gib doch über die Zeitschaltuhr ein Impuls raus und bau dir eine ELTAKO Schaltung in der Easy





AVR-Neuling schrieb:


> ...
> Stromstoßschalter klingt ja schon mal ganz gut, auch wenn ich nicht (noch nicht) weiß, wie ich sowas eingeben/programmieren kann.
> 
> An den Ausgängen der Easy (24v) hängen Relais, die durch die Easy angesteuert werden.
> Die Easy sollte also auf jeden Fall weiterhin ständig Spannung auf die Ausgänge legen. Ist dies mit einer Stromstoßschaltung möglich?


Da die Zeitschaltuhr sicher noch definiert EIN- bzw. AUS- und nicht einfach UM-Schalten soll, würde ich das in so einer Kombination aus Setzen, Rücksetzen und Stromstoß lösen:



T1 und T2 sind Impulse von je 100ms
Noch die richtigen Nummern des Eingangs, der Zeitschaltuhr und des Ausgangs raussuchen und dann sollte es klappen (zumindest lt. Simulation).


----------



## AVR-Neuling (4 November 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Verstanden habe ich das aber noch nicht so richtig.

Brauche ich da ein Prog-Kabel sowie Software oder lässt sich sowas auch über die Tasten am Gerät programmieren?

Gruß Björn


----------



## hucki (4 November 2012)

Ob das am Gerät programmierbar ist, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Im Zweifelsfall wirst Du wohl Software und Kabel benötigen.

Ich hab' vor einigen Jahren die Software bei einer Schulung von Moeller (die heißen jetzt Eaton) bei unserem Großhandel bekommen.
Wo ich Deine Frage gesehen hab', wollte ich einfach wissen, was machbar ist bzw. wie ich's lösen würde. Die Software beinhaltet auch einen Simulator, des wegen konnte ich das mit der Länge der Impulse testen.
Programmiert hab' ich bis dato noch keine Easy, weil die in den von uns betreuten Geräten sehr gut durchhalten und wir diese Geräte nicht selber herstellen.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur das Programm von mir noch erklären, falls Du da Fragen zu hast.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2012)

Möglicherweise kann man das auch mit den Tasten am Gerät machen, deutlich einfacher geht's mit der Software. Um den Kauf des Kabels wirst Du nicht rum kommen, für die Software hätte ich einen kleinen Tip:
Rockwell hat die Easy unter dem Namen "Pico" verkauft, die Software gibt's dort umsonst, musst halt passend zur Anzahl Ein-/Ausgänge die entsprechende Rockwell Typennummer auswählen,
http://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Programmable-Controllers/PicoSoft-Software


----------



## AVR-Neuling (6 November 2012)

Hallo,

vielen vielen Dank für Eure Mühen bzw. Arbeit.

Wenn ich tatsächlich ein Kabel benötige (was ich auch glaube) muß ich nun überlegen, ob sich das bei einer Easy DC621 noch lohnt.

Da ich schon seit längerem mit einer Logo liebäugel, wäre jetzt vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt um umzusteigen.


Wenn ich schon dabei bin, würde ich auch direkt mal eine Frage dazu stellen. 
(auf Wunsch mach auch gern ein neues Thema auf)

Ich denke an eine Siemens Logo 6ED1052-1MD00-0BA6.

Kann mir jemand evtl die Zusammensetzung dieser Nummer erläutern?
Ich weiß nicht, wofür die 1MD00 steht.

Weiterhin habe ich eine Bezeichnung 052-1HB00-0BA6 gesehen, wo ist denn hier der Unterschied?

Nun aber eine technische FRage:

Gibt es Logos, die eine Mondkalender (oder so ähnlich) haben?
Ich meine, dass sich Ein/Aus-Schaltzeiten entsprechend der Jahres/Monats-Zeit ändern?
So könnte ich mir einen Lichtsensor sparen.

Ich habe immer wieder von Relais-Modellen gelesen, gibt es denn auch andere? 
Transistor-Modelle?
Wenn ja, was hat dieser Unterschied für auswirkungen?

Es soll auf jeden Fall eine 12V/24V Variante werden.

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß Björn


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-LOGO...3?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item23249a5ce7


----------



## hucki (6 November 2012)

Google ist Dein Freund und zeigt Dir z.B. diese Auflistung ('n bißchen scrollen).

Relaisausgänge sind potentialfrei, d.h. Du kannst auch andere Spannungen schalten und meist auch etwas höhere Ströme.
0BA6 besagt, daß es sich um die 6. Entwicklungsstufe der Logo handelt. Für die brauchst Du auch noch ein spezielles Programmierkabel. Die 0BA7 wird mit einem normalen Ethernetkabel angeschlossen und programmiert. Außerdem sind mit jeder Weiterentwicklung die Programmiermöglichkeiten, z.B. Bausteinanzahl, erweitert.


----------



## AVR-Neuling (6 November 2012)

Danke Schön für die Info.
Das ich für eine Logo auch ein Kabel benötige ist mir bewusst, aber wenn nicht jetzt umsteigen, wann dann?

Den Unterschied zwischen BA6 und BA7 hatte ich schon gelesen. Allerdings ist mir nicht klar, ob die BA7 nur über das Netzwerkkabel programmiert wird oder ob es auch möglich ist, die Logo darüber zu steuern.
Mir fällt da direkt ein Webserver ein.

Das mit den Relais unter höherer Spannung leuchtet mir ein, obwohl ich eh über SolidStatRelais schalte.
Aber hab ich es richtig in Erinnerung, dass mit den Transistorausgängen auch dimmen möglich ist? Wenn ja:
Wie geht sie denn die Hardware nach der Logo aus?
Und wie erkennt man, ob es sich um eine solche Transistorlogo handelt?

Gruss Björn


----------



## PN/DP (7 November 2012)

AVR-Neuling schrieb:


> Und wie erkennt man, ob es sich um eine solche Transistorlogo handelt?


Indem man mal die von hucki in Beitrag #9 verlinkte Auflistung liest. Oder die LOGO!Handbücher. Die Relais-Varianten haben ein R in der Bezeichnung, die Transistor-Varianten nicht.

Harald


----------



## hucki (8 November 2012)

AVR-Neuling schrieb:


> ... Allerdings ist mir nicht klar, ob die BA7 nur über das Netzwerkkabel programmiert wird oder ob es auch möglich ist, die Logo darüber zu steuern.
> Mir fällt da direkt ein Webserver ein.
> ...


Auch steuern - steht alles im Handbuch.




AVR-Neuling schrieb:


> ... Aber hab ich es richtig in Erinnerung, dass mit den Transistorausgängen auch dimmen möglich ist? ...


Denk mal nach - was macht wohl *Digital*ausgänge aus, egal ob Relais oder Transistor?


----------



## AVR-Neuling (8 November 2012)

Ok, hab ich verstanden.
Digital halt 

Hab jetzt viel gelesen und auch einiges gelernt.

Was mir aber noch nicht ersichtlich ist: hat diese Logo so einen "Mondkalender" oder eher nicht?
Lässt sich sowas vielleicht Softwareseitig lösen?


----------



## 190B (8 November 2012)

Die LOGO! (erst ab 0BA7) bietet eine astronomische Uhr an...


----------

